# Can you make a living as a fantasy writer?



## Mythic Scribes (Jan 28, 2011)

Writing is my great joy. However, my friends say that you can't make a living as a fantasy writer.

Do you think it is realistic for me to have this as my aim?


----------



## Aqua Buddha (Jan 28, 2011)

Probably not.  Some people succeed at this, but that has more to do with dumb luck than anything.  In the capitalist rat-race most people will never live their dreams.  They're too busy surviving.


----------



## Stewpot (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, Why not? Practice making fantasy novels and get reviews of friends/family etc. The more practice the better.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Surely it must be like writing a book. Not a Book thats on sale in most stores but just a simple fantasy book would be the same right ?

Maybe kids books or something as kids use there imagination loads and lobe the fantasy world more.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 29, 2011)

Stewpot said:


> Well, Why not? Practice making fantasy novels and get reviews of friends/family etc. The more practice the better.


 
Good point Stewpot.  Writing fantasy is like any other skill.  Some talent helps, but ultimately it's practice that makes you great.  If you practice writing fantasy, you will eventually improve your ability to write captivating stories or books.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 29, 2011)

Aqua Buddha said:


> Probably not.  Some people succeed at this, but that has more to do with dumb luck than anything.  In the capitalist rat-race most people will never live their dreams.  They're too busy surviving.


 
Yet many people DO make their living writing fantasy novels.  I'm sure that it's tough, like any other career path.  But if you have a passion for something, and work hard to get good at it, doors will open for you.  The cream always rises to the top.


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Jan 30, 2011)

Aqua Buddha said:


> Probably not.  Some people succeed at this, but that has more to do with dumb luck than anything.  In the capitalist rat-race most people will never live their dreams.  They're too busy surviving.


 
You don't have very high expectations for yourself, do you?

I have one word of advice for you, Tom. And that is "believe". If you believe you can do something, and you apply yourself, you can succeed. Maybe you wont' make an overtly amount of money to be as rich as Stephen King, but who cares? It is quite possible to make a stable living off a low income, and if it's a living you enjoy doing, then there is no harm.

You want it? Go for it, my friend. Because you're already one step ahead of the people who don't believe. One step closer to that goal.

Let me give you an idea on how much you would earn from a first print run of a book. They print roughly 4000 copies for an emerging author. If all 4000 sell at around $25 each, the average cost for a brand new paperback, that's $100000 made from sales. Then, of course, comes the publisher's cut, which is 67%. $37000 is left for you. If you have an agent, then roughly $20000 is left as they take a cut from 15-20%, but it is fairly easy to get ahead without an agent, you just have to take a few back roads.

Think about that for a moment. $20000-$37000 for a first-print run. If it sells, more will be commissioned and put on shelves. And the more books you write, the more money you would continue to make. So, yes, it is very easy to make an income as any kind of author, fantasy or not, there is a market for everyone.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those numbers, Kev.

I must admit that it sounds like a challenge making a living solely as a fiction author.  Even $37,000 a year is tough to survive on in most cities.  But as you said, if the book sells, you have the potential to make a lot more.  I imagine that the uncertainty of income deters a lot of people from pursuing this path, though.

I suppose an ideal situation would be having a stable source of income AND having the time to write.  Other than being an educator, I can't think of many careers that offer that.  Do you know of others?


----------



## kjjcarpenter (Jan 31, 2011)

That's a really difficult question right there, and one I'm not sure I'm willing to give an answer to, for I am sure it would be a wrong one. Most jobs eat away time and energy toward writing, especially when working full-time. Finding the time to start and finish a story initially would be hard, continuing and writing a series if you are not making a generous income would be torture.

I suppose it's a sacrifice you have an occupation with ample time. Lower your workload for writing, struggle to keep up as you work, or, sadly, abandon writing. 

Tis a tragic world for writers, if I do say so.


----------



## Juiceman (Jan 31, 2011)

I agree that one needs to take charge if it is something they really want to do in life.  Don't let the decision of whether or not something can be profitable make the decision for you.

If it is something one really enjoys, it would be better to pursue one's dreams, even if it may be a part-time endeavor.

There are a lot of things in life that I have passed on; and though they may or may not have been profitable in terms of money, I think that they would have given me a totally different outlook on life.


----------



## Greybeard (Feb 1, 2011)

Juiceman said:


> Don't let the decision of whether or not something can be profitable make the decision for you.  If it is something one really enjoys, it would be better to pursue one's dreams, even if it may be a part-time endeavor.


 
Yes, I agree.  We must at least try to pursue our dreams, and not let the threat of failure stop us.  If we don't even try, we will never how things might have been.


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Interestingly enough, I think it goes without saying that most famous writers were NOT writers exclusively for much of their lives.  Hawthorne was a Postmaster (basically, don't want to get into ALL that he did).  Edgar Allan Poe was a newspaper writer, and generated most of his income bashing other people's work.  Orson Scott Card was a lowly copywriter, then a magazine editor, and only later became a professor, never fully being an author, always pulling income from other sources.  Being a writer takes writing, no more, no less, and if you don't feel like writing after a hard day's work doing something else, then you aren't a writer.  If you feel like writing every time you do have the change, then work towards it, even if that means copy editing (worked two years as a copy editor myself, YAY LEGAL TEXTBOOKS!)



Black Dragon said:


> Thanks for sharing those numbers, Kev.
> 
> I must admit that it sounds like a challenge making a living solely as a fiction author.  Even $37,000 a year is tough to survive on in most cities.  But as you said, if the book sells, you have the potential to make a lot more.  I imagine that the uncertainty of income deters a lot of people from pursuing this path, though.
> 
> I suppose an ideal situation would be having a stable source of income AND having the time to write.  Other than being an educator, I can't think of many careers that offer that.  Do you know of others?


----------



## Legerdemain (Feb 2, 2011)

Also, remember what Ben Franklin said, "Any society that would give up a little liberty to gain a little security will deserve neither and lose both."  I think the same is true for your career.  Keep writing open and always work at it, regardless of your field, and you can succeed.


----------



## Kelise (Feb 24, 2011)

I would say that not straight away. You could possibly retire to write and earn money through doing workshops and giving talks on the side, but you may need to have published two or three series by then.

It depends on your living arrangements. Living alone? Raising a child? Three children? The job your partner has? 

I know of a few authors who have been writing for a while, and now don't have a job other than their writing. But their children have moved out, and they have a few series published, and they're known in the scene.

So... yes. I would say you could. Eventually. Just not from the very start. So the sooner you get writing and writing well, the sooner your books start selling and being reprinted, rather than not available... then the sooner you can make a living as a writer


----------



## Labochur (Feb 24, 2011)

This is the way I see it. It is definitely possible. It will not be easy, but it is possible. In order to make writing a full time job you have to be good. Most writers don't get rich and famous off of their first novel. Not everybody will have the good fortune that JK Rowling had.
That being said, that doesn't mean you shouldn't try. The first thing to do is to just write. It will take some time until you are at the point where you can write full time and live solely off of the earnings from your books but the only way to get there is by writing. If you write well enough you will reach that point. It may take a while but you will reach that point.
One of my favorite Fantasy writer's and an author whom I respect and look up to is R. A. Salvatore. He started off with jobs as a bouncer and working in a metal factory. He wrote on his free time and eventually got a book published. they liked it and asked him to write more. Now he lives entirely off of the books he writes and a couple of other projects that have come about through his books.
Again it is possible to make a living as an author but it will take time, patience, discipline, and faith in yourself.

Good luck.

By the way if you haven't heard of it yet I highly suggest signing up for NaNoWriMo (national novel writing month) a challenge that takes place every november to write a novel (50000 words) in a month. It is a great way to get your thoughts and ideas on paper and is a very good motivator.


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember when I was about 14 and I told my mom I wanted to be a writer.  She said that I couldn't do it because I needed another way to make money.  Fast forward about 15 years later and she was essentially right.  But that was only because I hid my writing for a long time and never submitted to any paying markets.  I majored in English in college and got a Master of Arts in Creative Writing later.  Now I am a teacher and I haven't really followed my dream.  But it's never too late.

My suggestion?  If you want to be a writer you should write.  Write and submit.  Write and submit.  Read.  Write.  Submit.  Over and over.  I am just now deciding to do this after years and years of being afraid.  It doesn't really matter what you go to college for, just make sure it is something that you like doing.  You can always write until you catch a break and/or do a job involving writing (editing, journalism, reviewing, etc.)

You should write.  Everyday.  That is the only way.  I also suggest doing NaNoWriMo as I have done it 3 years and have produced three short novels from it.  They are sloppy and hard to read, but that's what editing is for.

Anyway, write!  And then when you get tired...write some more!


----------



## Parqstu (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey phil,

just seen your new. Why dont you create a thread in the introductions?
Im glad your following your dream now.

I also like what you've said here


----------



## DavidP (Mar 6, 2011)

Tom Riddle said:


> you can't make a living as a fantasy writer.



The problem with fantasy is it is a crowded marketplace, and you must be head and shoulders above the rest and have a huge slice of luck to succeed. In reality, very few will manage it. 

Writing needs to be your hobby until you hit the big time. Meanwhile, you need a proper job.


----------



## Dagzar (Mar 6, 2011)

I find myself agreeing with DavidP. While you shouldn’t give up your dreams or anything of the sort, becoming a published writer takes more effort than just writing a good book. It takes a great amount of luck, and even if you do get published, you most likely won’t make enough for writing to be considered a stable job. For now, I suggest you get a normal job for now and write in your free time. If you seriously want to be a writer, I'd advise that you join an online critique group to get your writing to the next level.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I think it's a nice dream.. I mean J.KRawling did it.. R.A Salvatore did it... Richard adams did it.. the list goes on and on.. But think of the day in age we live in... Our genre is half assed dying out. With the age of internet and video games hardly anyone bothers even reading anymore, unless they know who the author is... But I think it is possible, but I'd have a back up plan simply because if your luck is like mine, you won't get rich at all LOL.... My fiancee he wanted to make it big as a writer and his first book, Winter night falling while it;'s a fantastic read, isn't selling very well. It's doing so poorly that the book stores are sending them back for a refund that comes out his royalties. So I figure unless you have connections in the industry or something that can really catch people's eye.. I wouldn't lay all my cards on living off being a writer


----------



## Chilari (Mar 7, 2011)

I think the answer is to use online distribution - ebooks cost hardly anything to produce and very little to distribute. Selling one for a small amount - Â£1 or Â£2 - means that buyers will risk it if it's an unknown author, because it's hardly anything to spend, and means that the author gets a larger cut of the sale price because there's no money spent on printng. Then once you've sold a few, readers who liked it will recommend it to their friends because it's cheap and good, and then you can make some money from high numbers of low cost sales.

But as with any form of making money, I think it depends on several factors - skill, luck, publicity, but also going about things the right way.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Chilari said:


> I think the answer is to use online distribution - ebooks cost hardly anything to produce and very little to distribute. Selling one for a small amount - Â£1 or Â£2 - means that buyers will risk it if it's an unknown author, because it's hardly anything to spend, and means that the author gets a larger cut of the sale price because there's no money spent on printng. Then once you've sold a few, readers who liked it will recommend it to their friends because it's cheap and good, and then you can make some money from high numbers of low cost sales..



I'm going to look into that.. I think it's ironic though.. Bry's book which is really doing horribly... is a big seller out your neck of the woods Chilari.. though I hate that the publisher has the price so high.. it's like 20 us dollars... I dunno what that is out there but I know it's more then the book should cost.. and he thinks so too.. Which is why we are looking for a new publisher so we can republish Winter Night Falling and get the rest of the series out.. If you guys know any good ones let me know


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 8, 2011)

Could you? Absolutely. J.K. Rowling, Stephenie Meyer, Christopher Paolini, and numerous others make a living off of writing fantasy. Should you rely on it? Absolutely not. For every SMeyer or Rowling there are a hundred people who never see more than their forward for a book. Unless you can write and publish a book a month, you couldn't live on that.


----------

